# From eating McDonalds everyday to WBFF Pro



## imabit2lil (Jan 15, 2018)

Found this story extremely inspiring. It's about a single mother who was extremely over weight and turns her life around despite her relatable struggles such as depression, low self esteem, and lack of motivation. 

Tell me what you think.


https://youtu.be/vo5b_s8kIJI


It is so encouraging to see someone turn their lives around and become healthy. Yet it is even more thrilling when they get hooked wanting more and more and pushing their bodies to the limit!

*I do not own this video
Check out the Mortal Athlete channel and subscribe for more fitness documentaries. Made with the intention to motivate you and me to keep pushing!

If you have a story that you think can inspire others please share it. Mortal Athlete is always looking to make new documentaries and may feature you!

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 28, 2018)

Amazing clip so far!


----------



## imabit2lil (Jan 28, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Amazing clip so far!


 I'm so glad to hear it we really trying hard to encourage. Thank you for taking the time out

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2018)

imabit2lil said:


> I'm so glad to hear it we really trying hard to encourage. Thank you for taking the time out
> 
> Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk



I like the outfit too!


----------



## Luxx (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice thanks


----------

